# Blank Notepad Debug log icon Keeps Showing on Desktop



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

I have:

Windows 7
Avast Antivirus
Spybot S&D

Everything's up to date. I keep getting a Notepad blank document showing up on my desktop named debug.log. It seems to reappear when I open igoogle or other windows. Anyone hear of this? How do I get rid of it. It's happening on all my home computers. I usually update the Avast and Spybot at the same time along with Windows Update.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello!

Do you mean when you look at your desktop at certain times you see a notepad document called debug.log which I'm assuming you should be able to open/right-click and delete etc?


----------



## medoohsa (Aug 28, 2010)

I've had the same thing happening to my computer here at home for the past week. I right click and delete it, but it seems that no matter what I do, google mail, Facebook, whatever, it shows up again.

What's causing it?

:4-dontkno


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, looks like you have created a program debug log, how, well thats a mystery since it requires a reg mod, maybe something you installed did it.

Go to start search and type:- "control folders" (without quotes) click on the returned file and select "view" Put a check mark next to “Hidden files and folders: Show all files and folders" and remove the check mark next to “Hide protected operating system files (Recommended).” Click the "Apply" button and then the "OK" button.

Next hit the windows logo key + the "R" key the "run" command line will open. Type:- "Temp" (without quotes) and click OK see if you can locate the log will have MSI in the name and a .log file extension , right click and delete.

If it comes back post back and we will have to go into the registry.

Just had a thought use CCleaner to clear "temp" files (safe to do)
http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

I confirmed it happens any time I open IE8. I delete the icon off the desktop and still, anytime IE8 is opened, the debug notepad icon returns!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, did you try what I posted? IF it's IE8 then it would most likely be an add on run IE without add on's to be sure , then turn off add on's to isolate the culprit. Do you have S&d Tea Timer? If so uninstall , Spybot is past it, best to use MalwareBytes.


----------



## medoohsa (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Janae. Thank you for responding. I wasn't able to get to the debug folder the way you described. I did find it though. It wouldn't let me delete it. I got a message that said something like "PSSWD is being used by another user or program, close all your programs and try again." I didn't have anything open .... I just discovered the reason for password prompt. Apparently at some point in time, something diabolical happened to my computer. It acquired a new "user." ASP.NET Machine. I'll be getting rid of that before I try to get rid of a little notepad.

How exactly does another user - password protected no less - just appear on one's computer?

Oh man. This wouldn't be nearly as traumatic if I wasn't techno-challenged.

:sigh:


----------



## medoohsa (Aug 28, 2010)

That little CCleaner is a nice little tool to have. Thank you.

Alas, as soon as I opened my Google page, the debug notepad reappeared. I've read a few other articles since this whole thing started. Apparently, there is an add-on or something in gchat. I guess until Google fixes it, I'll be deleting notepads off my desktop.

heavy sighhhhhh....


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the ASP.Net is put there by Microsoft it is a hidden account and used to facilitate .net framework I would leave it alone.


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Well if you want a fix rightclick the notepad next time you see it, click properties and click the 'Hidden' checkbox  You won't be seeing it no-more


----------



## LennyTCG (Sep 15, 2010)

I recently started getting these also and Googled to find this thread and after reading the thread and knowing my own history, it seems to be related to the NEW Google service that is tied into Gmail... the Google Voice phone service where you can make and receive phone calls right in Gmail and it's free right now in the USA/Canada for the rest of 2010 and possibly beyond.

Lenny Vasbinder
http://LennyTheComputerGuy.blogspot.com


----------



## LennyTCG (Sep 15, 2010)

I should add that as long as IE8 with Gmail / Google Call Phone is open, the file can't be deleted but as soon as I closed the Gmail page, I was able to delet the file. I reported this to Google Voice help forums but others should as well to make sure they get a fix out quicker.

Lenny Vasbinder
http://LennyTheComputerGuy.blogspot.com


----------

